# The Grand Masterâ€™s Rooftop Table Lodge



## Squire Bentley (Oct 5, 2013)

http://www.freemasoninformation.com/2013/10/the-grand-masters-rooftop-table-lodge/

Frederic L. Milliken


----------



## dfreybur (Oct 7, 2013)

"The Most Worshipful Prince Hall Grand Lodge of Texas recently held  the Grand Master’s Table Lodge on an open air rooftop overlooking a view  of downtown Dallas, Texas. The event was hosted by Metropolitan Lodge  No. 146, Wor. Jerome D. Lacy presiding.The Table Lodge is a tyled  Entered Apprentice Masons Lodge. It harkens back to the Mother Grand  Lodge of 1717 where one of the reasons for its formation was to hold the  Annual Feast. Soon the Grand Master of that time directed there be  installed into the ceremony the old, regular and peculiar toasts and  health’s of Freemasons ..."

In MWPHAGLofTX we have the MWGM hosting a Table Lodge, thus adding meaning to our gentle craft.

In GLofTX we have a motion to ban the Table Lodge, thus deleting meaning from our practices.  It's like there's a goal to convert us into just another service club.  If any brother has the chance to attend Table Lodge please go.  It's the best repeatable event Masonry has to offer.


----------

